# Apron - Rack Pinion Gear



## rw1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm refurbing my Heavy 10 and the Pinion Gear/shaft has about an 1/8" "play" side to side.  If the gear moves towards the inside of the Apron, it can actually nick the casting (and you can see the wear on the gear teeth).

This is the Upper Left Gear/shaft that moves underneath the Ways and has a larger Gear within the Apron.

SO, Thinking about some fixes:

1) file away some of the Apron casting to keep the teeth from hitting it
2) installing a thick washer over the pinion shaft that fits the interior gap/space between the inner gear and the Apron casting.  This would eliminate all side to side movement of the pinion shaft.

Any reason not to do such things?


----------



## OldMachinist (Nov 6, 2012)

I would buy or make a bearing bronze thrust washer to remove most of the end play. 
http://www.mcmaster.com/#thrust-washers/=k1qa7z


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 6, 2012)

Agreed. Best solution.


----------



## rw1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Great suggestion -- thank you guys!

I've attached a photo for some clarification.

One issue with the bronze bushing is it takes away the clearance needed to bend the wicking down and back thru towards the small pinion gear.  So, I thought of drilling a relief hole that would clear the bushing, and allow that shaft to get adequate lube from the wick...... and keeping the wick from getting cut in the process.  Looks like I'd better keep the outside diameter of the bushing no more than 1/4" larger than the Pinion Shaft?

The new wicking is just laying in the upper reservoir for photo purposes.  It does feed thru a hole and into the shaft keyway below.


----------



## rw1 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Apron - Rack Pinion Gear Spacer*

Okay,

got a little work done on the lathe with painting more parts.  I also installed an 1/8" bronze washer per recommendations and it worked great.  The washer was for 3/4" diameter, and I reamed it out just a touch more and smoothed all inside edges.  Cut a key way out for the Wicking to move through, and it 1) keeps the Gear from sliding laterally (it had a few chipped teeth from hitting the inside apron casting) and thus 2) keeps the wick from being smashed and potentially cut.  All in all, a good fix.

One could also use a thin (1/32") bronze washer to space the small inside rack gear away from the apron casting if needed.  Of course, these turn really slowwwwwww anyway....


----------



## OldMachinist (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks good to me.


----------



## rw1 (Nov 12, 2012)

OldMachinist said:


> Looks good to me.



Works good too........good thinking!  I was a bit worried about the washer rotating an possibly cutting the wicking.....but no chance.  I made sure all edges were smooth and the lube helps out too.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 12, 2012)

That is good to hear, glad to see that it worked for you.. I was wondering how it would turn out.


----------



## Splat (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Apron - Rack Pinion Gear Spacer*



rw1 said:


> got a little work done on the lathe with painting more parts.  I also installed an 1/8" bronze washer per recommendations and it worked great.  The washer was for 3/4" diameter, and I reamed it out just a touch more and smoothed all inside edges.  Cut a key way out for the Wicking to move through, and it 1) keeps the Gear from sliding laterally (it had a few chipped teeth from hitting the inside apron casting) and thus 2) keeps the wick from being smashed and potentially cut.  All in all, a good fix.



RW1, I have the same play in my Heavy 10 and was wondering what to do about it. Good idea you had there!  :thumbzup:


----------

